# How to make your own DIY CO2 generator



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

"some sort of reaction" had me laughing


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

The way he talks is funny lol. Also do i need to take it off at night or is it not enough co2? and could i use this on a 10 gallon?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

yes you can use it on a ten gallon. and you cant turn it off, just replace the sugar/yeast "concoction" every like... when it runs out.. THANKS!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Awsome ima do this tomarrow on my snow day haha. Now can i still dose excell? and whats the best diffuser without havin to buy a glass one?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

yes you can still dose supplements if that's what you meant. and i should do it too! snow days RULE. and you could just use a sand air stone (that's what my friend did) or i think you can just use a regular air stone. find the thing that will create the smallest bubbles, or micro bubbles. those will stay in the water longer, actually putting tiny amounts of CO2 into your water. diffuser is the best option, but an air stone will work for the time being. @(^_^)@


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

sweet thank you! and i know haha 2 in a row blizzard


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

you should change the title of your thread...this is a CO2 generator

not a regulator (the pressure control device for a pressurized CO2 tank)


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

oh, and how can i change that?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Click the edit button on your first post and the click the go advanced button.
You can now change the title with it.

This video is one of the first videos I stumbled upon when I did some research on DIY CO2 mix before I went pressurized.:hihi:


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

I hooked mine up today it works awsome. had a small leak but now its good. runnin about a bubble every 5 sec. 1/2 cup of sugar, 1/2 tsp of yeast is wat i used. whats workin best for yall?


----------



## cassidy1190 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just did exactly what the kid in the video did. Pretty cool project, Im going to use my hob filter to diffuse the bubbles. Just wanted to know how long it took for your rigs to start producing co2? Im waiting for 2 hours now...that kid said only 1 hour and I used the same measurements as him. Also, do you think it would be better to warm the water a little when puting the yeast in like with baking? Just though of this, will have to try it next time.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Make sure you have no leaks. ive done it twice now and both times im producing co2 within 45 minutes, but the first time i had a leak and it took me like 3 hours to figure this out. but once i got this fixed it worked perfectly. Also heating the water might be your problem. I got my water pretty warm when i put it in there.

I mix it in small amounts though. I get all my stuff together. i mix the baking soda, yeast and sugar together, then i put about a third of it in there. fill it up with twice that amout of water and shake very well, then put in half of whats left. fill about half way, then mix very well. Then finally the last bit of dry stuff, then i fill the water to the begining of were the bend starts in the 2 liter.

It is important though that your water is warm, i dont even know if the yeast will generate without warm water. mine is just slightly warm to the touch.

Hope this helped. Pm me on how it works out for ya.
Justin


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*No warm water*

actually guys warm water kills the yeast reaction. you must put in however much sugar or brown sugar, then put it in the warm water and let it sit there for about an hour till it is cold. then stir it once or twice, then put your yeast and close it up. 

here is a really good one!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS6yEDPKSU&feature=related


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*good co2 diffuser*

i just bought a co2 diffuser for $10 at my LFS it is a Hagen fuval diffuser (pic at bottom) and it is working well. it has no re-fills or maintenance. all you have to do is plug the tube from your diy co2 generator to the top, and place the diffuser in vertically. you might just want to give it a quick scrub with a clean sponge when it gets algae on it.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Really annoying voice, I turned it off immediately.

ANYWHO!!!!!!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/65128-methods-diy-co2-diffusion-bring-em.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/49855-diy-co2-recipe.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/82864-diy-c02-not-working.html

1st link - How to diffuse the CO2 if you find out that Fluval doesn't work. Some of those need higher pressure to work, something DIY CO2 doesn't provide.

2nd link - Different recipes to try out. I personally did best with a jello recipe.

3rd link - Refer to that when problems arise with your DIY CO2.

My tip - Use a check valve. The one time you get your yeast solution in your aquarium, you're going to wish you had a $2 check valve on there....


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya his voice is annoying.. But my friends and i have actually came up with our own variation. Works like a charm.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Update!!*

currently making a mini version! i am just going to use half of the recipe so it doesn't explode. i am just making a mini version with a water bottle. same concept. thanks!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

here is a way better version with a bubble counter:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS6yEDPKSU&feature=related


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

have u guys made it? 
i am just asking for ur guys recipes, mine worked really well the first time, but not the second, im wondering if it was the yeast (used different brand) or if it was the way i made it or the time i put everything in. ty and happy fishkeeping!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## cuococa109 (Mar 27, 2011)

does the tube have to be touching the water in the bottle??


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

no. if so, the starch and sugar mix will go into your tank. you want to put the tube about 3 cm below your cap. so the CO2 will go in, but not the mix


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

here is a good diffusing option: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/104645-mini-co2-reactor-aquaclear-hob-filter.html


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

any of you guys try it out? how did it work for u guys?


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

ok.. here's a problem

I had DIY and got tired of fooling with it so I went Paintball! Best 50$ 
I spent ever EVER EVER EVER!!!!

but if you're gonna do it.. make a check bottle for god's sake 

take a 2nd bottle, drill 2 holes in the cap and put the tube going *IN* to your diffuser just barely below the cap. Put the other tube that goes *TO* the CO2 Generator all the way down and curve it back up a tiny bit from the bottom. set up the Generator lid with the tube just Barely sticking past the bottom of the lid.. (just enough for the glue/silicone to hold) Fill the check bottle up 80-85% with water.. now you have a bubble counter *and* a goop catcher 

Also if the reaction gets slow.. check the temp of the generator.. anything less than 73-74 and it gets kinda sluggish..

SJ


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

1) yup, you do have to mess around alot, that keeps me ocupied whrn im not doing HW or on tpt. And yes, i have tried to make a small one but it didnt work. I am just going to use just a water bottle. Thank you for the info. And also, i dont know what i did wrong but it was creating almost no CO2 and it back siphoned into my DIY bottle.  it was bad.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone with a really good recipe? include timing also. thank you!!


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

I use 1/4th teaspoon of yeast mixed with 1/4 cup warm water.. let that sit for 15-20 minutes after you stir it really good.. it will look like brown goop with bubbles if the yeast is good.. also it will smell like beer or fresh bread.. if not it may be junk..

2 cups of sugar
1/4 cup of brown rice
1/2 teaspoon of baking soda

Mix the sugar, rice and HOT water in your bottle, 1/2 the bottle full.. 
SHAKE THE CRAP out of it
then add the rice and the yeast goo after 20 minutes has passed, and fill the bottle atleast 3/4 full with warm water.
Then cap and shake really good again. Swap the cap for your tube cap and go do something else for 20-30 minutes.

come back and give it a good hard swirl.. not shake swirl it until the drop checker goes crazy with bubbles then leave it alone for a day.

every day for 2 weeks swirl it around a bit then leave it be

about 3 weeks worth of gas if you use the rice
less than 2 without 

SJ


BTW.. yes this reaction generates Ethanol.. no.. I wouldn't drink the left over juice after the reaction is done because you have no way to sweat the ethanol and the scrum in the bottle apart without a still


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

what is the rice for??
other than that.. thank you!! that was what i was searching for the whole time
especially from someone that i know is in the hobby 
thank you again


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone else had any good luck with this?


----------



## Jimi (Jul 18, 2011)

I use 2 x 2litre bottles in rotation and a bubble counter and it seems to run at 1 bubble per 5 secs consistently. I have it going to a limewood diffuser but the bubbles still seem to be too big and shoot straight to the top after about 6 seconds of rising. 

So I whacked my Eheim Aquaball 130 in there, faced the output to the back of the tank, turned it right down so it wouldnt blast the plants and put the stream of bubbles under the flow. Not happy about having an internal filter in the tank but for the moment, until I can find a better solution, or bite the bullet and go pro with a glass spiral diffuser and co2 cannister, it seems to be dispersing the bubbles across the tank nicley. 

I might get another T junction, put another line in and have another limewood air block on the other side of the tank so it covers the whoel tank evenly...what do you think?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

3 cups sugar
1 packet red wine yeast
10ml of Aqueon Aquarium Plant Food 0-0-1 (yeast micronutrients)
3.5qts/3Liters water
1gal plastic juice jug.

I run 2 jugs at once through a tall 1 liter water bottle bubble counter/ethanol alcohol vapor trap into my inline Cerges' reactor. I maintain a lemon-lime drop checker color.

I renew each jug every other week for a very steady bubble rate overall.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

jimi: ur setup is great! if your having trouble diffusing, you can always just purchase a better diffuser (because i dont know anything about limewood diffusers, but i will in a second)
and i think that you might not even need another T junction...

audioaficionado... that name is really long, and kinda confuses me... =_=
anywhooo, ur setup and stuff you put in is great! just wondering what size tank you have, bc that might be too much for my 30 gallon i am currently running: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/128449-my-30-gallon-planted-tank.html
and u might have to go to the back to see the most updated pics, even though i havent updated in a LONG time.
thanks for the feedback! and happy fishkeeping!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i was just looking at picks of a limewood diffuser, and i think that it is good at creating micro bubbles, but those still go to the surface quite rapidly with little efficiency. you might want to get a bell diffuser, thats what i have. they are cheap, and keep the CO2 in the water for as long as possible for most efficient diffuse. 
but these i see everywere and i think they work the best. you might have to look into some more

http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplies.com/product_info.php?pName=nano-co2-diffuser
gl


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ther have been so many new threads on diy CO2 questions that i thought i would bump this thread to help out a bit
Gl for all the ppl that need help
Happy plantkeeping


----------

